

Insights on Redis and Symfony2 architecture that handles 1 billion requests/week - oddr
http://labs.octivi.com/handling-1-billion-requests-a-week-with-symfony2/

======
adamors
> Symfony2 instance handles 700 req/s with an average response time at 30 ms

That is amazing, even if they're using it only as a REST server.

------
itamarhaber
The numbers are very impressive - a great case on how multiple cache layers
can be employed to provide scale and performance.

